# Cast Iron Skillet Question



## rc1991 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all - 

I read in a few threads and in the mods thread about using a cast iron skillet instead of the stock chip pan. I have a Masterbuilt that has the chip pan with the vents and have the chips catch fire and flare up so thought about trying the cast iron skillet. The question is - I noticed in a couple of pics a wire rack that is used to elevate the skillet above the burner - where do you find something like that? 

Thanks!!


----------



## bbally (Apr 30, 2010)

Home Desperate grill department usually has a selection of grates and grills.


----------



## rc1991 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks! I'll have to swing by and see what I can find!


----------



## rc1991 (May 1, 2010)

Well couldn't find a grate to prop up the skillet so just laid it on top of the stock fire pan and it seems to be working pretty well so far. Thought I would post in case anyone wanted to try that?!

Have some ribs on now and will put on some pork tenderloin with about 2 hrs to go on the ribs.


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

You will have to experiment. When I used my cast iron pan/lid on my burner at first it was too close to the flame so the chips would burn up really fast. They didn't start on fire as I had a lid to regulate the oxygen but I finally went out and picked up some fire bricks for your stove and put them between the burner and pot leaving a little bit of room for the flames to reach the pan and I found by adding the barrier and getting the pan further from the flame my chips lasted a lot longer. I drilled holes in my lid but they aren't big enough yet so I have to crack the lit on the pan to get the right amount of oxygen in there so the chips will smoke but not catch fire.


----------



## rc1991 (May 1, 2010)

Actually - thanks for that tip! I hadn't thought of getting a couple of fire bricks to prop it up but that may work well in mine! I don't have a lid for the skillet and was getting a lot of smoke - I took out a few wood chunks and it seemed to do the trick - can add more later if need be - but you are right - I think a experimenting until you find something that works is the key! It's great to be able to come here and get so many ideas.


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

Just make sure you aren't getting white billering smoke you want Thin Blue Smoke TBS. If you don't have a lid and you are still having issues with the chips burning too fast or you are getting white smoke you can try wrapping some chips in tinfoil and poking a few holes in it and throw them in your pan. This would slow down the burn for sure. Hopefully it won't come to that but if need be give it a try.


----------



## rc1991 (May 1, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head - I was getting white smoke at first - removing about half the chunks and spreading them in the pan seemed to get it under control - I think I'll try the foil wrap when I have to add more though and see if that tames it a little more!


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

Also you can try chunks of wood instead of chips. Chunks don't burn so fast. If you can make some type of lid for it so the chips don't get all of that oxygen then you will slow down your burn rate. You still want it to get oxygen but just not too much. The lid made all the difference in the world for me but it did need to be cracked a bit because my holes weren't big enough.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 1, 2010)

Yes a quick trip to Homeless or Lowe's will get you a good selection of grill grates that if you need to can bend into the shape that you need for your new chip tray holder.


----------



## rc1991 (May 1, 2010)

I tried the Depot but the selection was a bit sparse today - big run on grilling supplies I think though I did pick up a few bricks to try that. I'll have to swing by Lowes tomorrow - also see if I can find a lid to fit the skillet I have....Almost done with the ribs and tenderloin though - looking good! Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## kansasqueball (May 16, 2010)

I've got the GOSM big block, and I also use a cast iron skillet for a wood box.  I have 10" skillet and it sits perfectly into the raised rim around the burner with the bottom of the skillet sitting right over the burner.  At first I tried using some chips that I had left over from the old MES, but they burned right up and produced billowing white smoke.  So I switched to using chunks, and problem solved: TBS every time just so long as I use no more than two chunks.  Three or more chunks tends to start producing the white billowy stuff.  I don't have a lid for the skillet though.  Maybe if I got one and left it offset just a little bit so it was cracked then I could use three or more chunks, thus decreasing how often I have to add more wood.


----------



## rc1991 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks! I have since started using mostly wood chunks in the cast iron skillet and it has worked much better in terms of TBS vs white smoke. I learned not to put too much in at any one time. Still haven't found a lid yet but since it's working pretty well now I'm not too concerned except like you mention it may allow more wood to be added. Since I have the skillet sitting on top of the flame pan I haven't had any problems with the wood catching fire which is what happened all the time when I just used the flame pan. I haven't been able to find anything to just prop the skillet up over the burner without the flame pan - I had to replace the bad burner once so I'm real hesitant to have anything touch it!


----------

